# Brisbane - help regarding family areas with good schools



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

We're moving very soon (a few days now - can't write how many- this whole thing is leaving me very nervous lately- Why, why did we decide to go??? Mad, Mad, insane people are we...) anyway, I've been checking primary schools for our children and I'm pretty worried over the size. They seem huge.
Our daughter goes to a school with 1 hundred and a bit here in the UK and schools in Brisbane have easily 1000 students.

PLEASE, if you moved or know of to decent family oriented area with a good Primary school (we are considering state schools and Catholics), please let me know. We haven't decided on a area yet and we're happy to move to the catchment area of a good school.

Thank you.

Cheers,
Busyte

PS. If you have any nice areas to live to advise, I would love some advice.
PSS. If you don't want to post in open internet, please send me a private message through the group pm's. Thank you.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

try mssging sattystevens or scottishcelts or ellisa, they r all in brisbane, hv kids n r loving it. they dont come online much (i think work's keeping them busy) but if u PM them i am sure they will revert back, or try looking for one of their thread and reply to it if u r not comfortable sending a pvt mssg to them.

Hope this helps (hardly a help though )


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> try mssging sattystevens or scottishcelts or ellisa, they r all in brisbane, hv kids n r loving it. they dont come online much (i think work's keeping them busy) but if u PM them i am sure they will revert back, or try looking for one of their thread and reply to it if u r not comfortable sending a pvt mssg to them.
> 
> Hope this helps (hardly a help though )


There are plenty of private schools in Brisbane.

Bring lots of money!!!


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

It is not the norm for a primary school to have 1000 students. What are you looking for, i.e.

Close to the city or more out, with space etc?
Conservative, formal, or perhaps a more funky or diverse area?
Facilities (some have pools, tennis courts etc, some don't have pools - as examples)
Area with young families, or more edgy?

There are many many good schools in Brisbane, government and private. I personally wouldn't waste my money on a private school for primary (nor secondary, but many do). There are top notch government schools with great facilities. You pay more the closer you live to the centre of the city also (for housing, I mean). Many of the schools closer to the city have good reputations. 

Have you checked out the myschools web site? Find a school | ACARA This tells you how schools perform in the national tests, which is a start. On the north side of Brisbane, I know that Ascot, New Farm (both catholic and government), Windsor, Wilston, Ithaca Creek, to name a few, have good reputations. I know some of the catholic ones are a bit smaller, have a look at St Columbia's (Wilston), St Josephs (Kangaroo Point) ....


----------

